# ***FRIDAY PICS***



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

took the kiddos fishing this past weekend.

do you know what this is?










me either, but it causes this:










and then later, it causes this crashing syndrone. poor little fella done caught his first trout on a popping cork. he had all he could stand. daddy was SOOOOOOO proud, even if it was a dinker!










my daughter, on the other hand, had a minor slip and successfully landed on a oyster bed.

OUCH!

thank the Lord that there was no vibrio. she is healing well now. this pic really doesn't do justice for the way it really looks.

please, if you hadn't done so already, put a first aid kit in your truck/boat. i did it as a precaution and it paid its dividends.

SAFETY FIRST!!!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Offshore this week:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

waverider said:


> Offshore this week:


You obviously don't know a lick about photography


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hawaii, Kona Coast, fished with the one and only Capt. Bomboy Llanes


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Kona Coast snorkel trip


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Here are a few with a good friend, the Reds have absolutely been on fire. We boated somewhere between 40-50 , most on this trip were either too big or upper slots. Most were caught on Tops.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

few random shots from our weekend in San Antonio....

and finally a pic of a rather infamous internet celebrity, playing with his bait.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Perfect heart behind Scrubs right eye :smile:

Eating watermelon

Part of the crew

Sargent sunrise

Various


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

amy will livi in our hearts for ever:dance:



BertS said:


> few random shots from our weekend in San Antonio....
> 
> and finally a pic of a rather infamous internet celebrity, playing with his bait.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

The plan was to go fishing, but it pretty 
much turned into a boat handleing session. 
She managed to pick up one hard head. 
Great dad/daughter day. Thanks, Steven


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This DPS Hummer H2 passed me and stayed in the left lane till this Toyota passed us both and whammo he got him....lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tore up Aggie neighbors yard at 11 AM Sunday morning :rotfl:

Doode...Lonesome Dove on the big screen!

Thanks Capt. C :smile:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Tore up Aggie neighbors yard at 11 AM Sunday morning :rotfl:
> 
> Doode...Lonesome Dove on the big screen!
> 
> Thanks Capt. C :smile:


vhs or the dvd? 

last of the big'uns are done last weekend. time to start stretching some wire and see if I can't pull them out of the ground. lol

and finally, a crik classic. sun hurting hair. LMAO!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> vhs or the dvd?
> 
> last of the big'uns are done last weekend. time to start stretching some wire and see if I can't pull them out of the ground. lol
> 
> and finally, a crik classic. sun hurting hair. LMAO!!!


i thought you were crying cause you lost your drink and it was right behind you,lol :doowapsta


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> i thought you were crying cause you lost your drink and it was right behind you,lol :doowapsta


not me, one of the guys that had too much fun the night before!!!

pic was taken at almost high noon, right after he crawled out of bed. I don't think he went fishing that day.

lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BertS said:


> and finally, a crik classic. sun hurting hair. LMAO!!!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Even my hair hurts!

Few oldies from East Matagorda


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Some Lake Conroe fourth of July Blue Cats......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Our rides for the Castroville 4th of July parade:

My wife and FIL...1915 Model T



























1926 Model T


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*The boy went to camp this week.*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My newest ride. It sure has helped my trick knee to get better and I have really been dropping the pounds off too. I am up to 3.5 miles and will be working on riding about 5 miles each day as I get more used to it. I just grin when the guys on their road bikes come flying by me and keep on peddling. All of them have been really kewl to me as they pass. "Clydesdale" is the proper term in biking lingo for guys my size. Kinda fits, if you know me.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> My newest ride. It sure has helped my trick knee to get better and I have really been dropping the pounds off too. I am up to 3.5 miles and will be working on riding about 5 miles each day as I get more used to it. I just grin when the guys on their road bikes come flying by me and keep on peddling. All of them have been really kewl to me as they pass. "Clydesdale" is the proper term in biking lingo for guys my size. Kinda fits, if you know me.


That's gotta be one hayell of a bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

CORNHUSKER said:


> That's gotta be one hayell of a bike. :biggrin:


Did you notice it's missing something?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Mont said:


> Did you notice it's missing something?


Shaft Drive ?


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Sprocket. How do you "drive" the rear wheel?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Did you notice it's missing something?


training wheels, and the front brake. (you don't need brakes anyway.:rotfl

no ace of spades clipped to the spoke.

no horn or bell.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

first 2 galveston sunrise
flat calm
tards on a rig
my daughter swimming and a snapper picture


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Redfish*

Good times


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Havin FUN!!


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

freeport with the dogs on the 4th


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

some specs and a few sandies


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

A few from our 4th at Possum Kingdom. Grandaughter learning to drive, etc. We had a blast!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Kona Coast snorkel trip


i hate you lol.

looks amazing there.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

headed out today, can't WAIT to get there...


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Mutt*

Rascal & Autumn


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Reel-tor said:


> Sprocket. How do you "drive" the rear wheel?


http://sonomabike.com/ddrive.php


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

60' slip-n-slide and my daughter and niece's parade float


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Outside kitchen fully at work for the 4th, 4th fun, and stub of a tail.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Did you notice it's missing something?


No shain?? How it goes wit no shain??


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

cool pics. One of these days I'm gonna get to go fishing again....

Hey Mont, Ruggedcycle makes a drive shaft bike down in Corpus. I haven't ridden their recreational bike, so can't say much about it.

I've got a few.

The girl child, the garden, a rainbow and a sunset.

The girl child had been to a bday party that was Woodie themed, eating lettuce from my garden she says "more daddy!", brushing her teeth on her Mama's shoulders.

Good to see some familiar faces on Friday Pics this week.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Atlantic Lookdown









Blood on deck!










Set up on the troll on the weedline










In the end, we had about 15 Mahi and 5 Grey snapper in the boat.























































I think my boy might be tore up with it now.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

*Just gotta ask...Pardon me if it is a dumb question*



Mont said:


> Did you notice it's missing something?


So, how in the world is that thing propeled?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

a couple more said:


> So, how in the world is that thing propeled?


Go to post #35


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Breakfast! :cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

a couple more said:


> So, how in the world is that thing propeled?


maybe its a flinstone bike.:smile:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few more from Hawaii


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Me and wife at Iron Cactus on 6th st.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

4th July Weekend on Water


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

PICTURE FROM JULY 4TH WEEKEND

My Baby waiting on me to throw the ball










Rescuing our friends who had a little trouble on their way here










On the road ... with our best friends










No fireworks ... stupid dought










San Luis Pass










Us four girls - l-r Eileen, Lucy, me and Baby


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

July 4th Celebration on Tiki
1. Got the yard decorated
2. RJ sings with Pee Wee Bowen Band
3. Jello shots after the parade
4. July 4 Tribute 
5. A little cutt'n in the driveway with The Dadios


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

some of the best pics i think i have ever seen


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

1 Seaworld backstage Azul
2 My friends Daughters "mugshot"
3 Azul @ Seaworld
4. My friend Salinda, her Niece and I at Seaworld
5. The "Girls" @ Seaworld
6. Tree at the beginning of Canyon Dam (the water was FREEZING!!!)


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Some random shots from last week!

1 Not your friend when your riding a 4wheeler in the woods!
2 Neighbors dog, daring me to make him go home
3 Always the optimist
4 My daughters lab, Sonny after a bath, he's a weenie when it comes bath time
5 Training session!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A few pictures of my Grandson from last weekend....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pics ya'll!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Wife & son last Sat. on a RFL that Dad & I just finished restoring (why we need 3 bay boats is a good question)

Hanging out with friends on the 4th at Lake Conroe


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Bass/Perch? long body and large mouth.

For you cnc guys. Very long 2" spade bit going 6.5" deep! 95% load. I love thru spindle coolant.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics from our week long vacation at our lake house on Lake LBJ*

We had a blast and it was great family time!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Here are some more*

We took a trip to Hamilton pools also, enjoy!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

*July 4th on the San Jacinto......*

Hanging with friends on the USJR........!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Just a couple more*

I had to put up a few of me and my honey!!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I had to bring my youngest to the doctor in Houston yesterday so I decided to bring my other daughter and make a small trip out of it. We ended up making a 30 minute detour to Bass Pro so they could see the fish and I bought a new rod. Also ate some good mexican food while we were in H-town. The others are pics from my daughter's 5th birthday party and popsicles by my brother's pool last weekend.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

our recent trip to isla mujeres


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Redfishin'*

My niece with a big POC redfish!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

a classic pic of my boy, I have no idea where he gets it from


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

jc said:


> a classic pic of my boy, *I have no idea where he gets it from*


GREAT PICTURE.............!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Beaches of Normandy*

Had to stay over the weekend on a business trip, so I decided to head down to Caen and the Normandy beaches. Managed to get to Utah beach for low tide, visited Point du Hoc where Gen. Rudder and the 2nd Rangers scaled the cliffs, then headed down to Omaha beach and the American Cemetery.

Too many good pics...wish I could post them all.

1. Utah "exit"
2. The dunes at Utah
3. Rommel's obstacles
4. Looking towards the dunes at the water's edge, low tide. (Those tiny specs are people...I couldn't believe how far out it was. Our soldiers landed at low tide)
5. In the distance you can see more obstacles, looking over the dunes at Utah.
6. Point du Hoc..the cliffs were amazingly steep and tall
7. Where the 2nd rangers made it over the top
8. Omaha beach from the bluffs (like on saving private ryan)


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Two more of the American Cemetery:


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

My grandson had his 1st birthday party last Saturday... Everyone enjoyed the 16 ft. tall Water Slide...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome pics, especially the ones from mrs. vitamin sea. that will definitely have to go on the "to do" list. is that spring fed or what?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

the pictures are amazing this week! love 'em!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Stuffed japs


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

rut_row said:


> the pictures are amazing this week! love 'em!


 X2.....I think I recognized your buddy Beach Babe in one of your pictures. How come she doesn't post anymore? She started out strong, but then faded away


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

FREON said:


> X2.....I think I recognized your buddy Beach Babe in one of your pictures. How come she doesn't post anymore? She started out strong, but then faded away


yup! ...she has been a busy busy girl. She stayed with me a few nights this week and while i was on 2cool i was reading some posts to her but she was working on a project and never got on...she was entertained however. Those were her kids and her sister in the picture with me.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

I know I'm just a leacherous old man, but some of you yahoos on here have some outstanding looking young wives. :cheers:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> I know I'm just a leacherous old man, but some of you yahoos on here have some outstanding looking young wives. :cheers:


What do I win for the hot wife contest ... ? Mama-Rig.006's most recent shoot ... 2 of 1673 pictures, no ... I will not be posting the good ones ...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> What do I win for the hot wife contest ... ? Mama-Rig.006's most recent shoot ... 2 of 1673 pictures, no ... I will not be posting the good ones ...


Can we be BFF"S I want to hangout at your place?:cheers:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Can we be BFF"S I want to hangout at your place?:cheers:


You're ole lady ain't to tough on the eyes bro ... ! Uno mas ... this one's pretty cool.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're ole lady ain't to tough on the eyes bro ... ! Uno mas ... this one's pretty cool.


So does that mean yes? I'll bring her too. LMAO! :brew:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Can we be BFF"S I want to hangout at your place?:cheers:





Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're ole lady ain't to tough on the eyes bro ... ! Uno mas ... this one's pretty cool.





saltwatersensations said:


> So does that mean yes? I'll bring her too. LMAO! :brew:


I'll buy the first round. :rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Bass/Perch? long body and large mouth.
> 
> .


Warmouth. 
You're welcome :cheers:


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Misti the old gal watching a couple birds

Molli her pup watching her momma (my wife) and wanting a treat


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're ole lady ain't to tough on the eyes bro ... ! Uno mas ... this one's pretty cool.


Dang.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

I think I need a stiffer shaft (hehe)


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

*Jr's recovery*

Jr had to have his tonsils out and we went ahead and put tubes in his ears but he is already back to normal.


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

He's my #1 Soilder!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you guess which 2cooler this lady(man) belongs to. Give you a hint. He hangs out in the jungle most of the time.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Never get tired of this.....


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*My fishing partner*

07/08/11 Skyline wade.

I actually had a fishing partner that looked better than the bait I throw. This was her first trout ever and it was 23" She made me take like 50 pictures of it but I'll save the bandwidth and only post the one.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> 07/08/11 Skyline wade.
> 
> I actually had a fishing partner that looked better than the bait I throw. This was her first trout ever and it was 23" She made me take like 50 pictures of it but I'll save the bandwidth and only post the one.


So that is where they were at?


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

firelt said:


> I think I need a stiffer shaft (hehe)


THATS WHAT SHE SAID....

Sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> 07/08/11 Skyline wade.
> 
> I actually had a fishing partner that looked better than the bait I throw. This was her first trout ever and it was 23" She made me take like 50 pictures of it but I'll save the bandwidth and only post the one.


Is that the girl with the sideways avatar ?

Nice trout for the first one !


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Who said male baldness is genetic?  The oldest cousin still has hair.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Is that the girl with the sideways avatar ?
> 
> Nice trout for the first one !


No Bo, she's just a friend. I'm just waiting to get a few more pay days behind me and then I'm asking Rut_Row to go fishing....:biggrin:


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> What do I win for the hot wife contest ... ? Mama-Rig.006's most recent shoot ... 2 of 1673 pictures, no ... I will not be posting the good ones ...


Easy there hotrod!!! Your wifey aint bad, but my "little lady" wants in the runnin!! :dance:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> No Bo, she's just a friend. I'm just waiting to get a few more pay days behind me and then I'm asking Rut_Row to go fishing....:biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

JayTray said:


> Easy there hotrod!!! Your wifey aint bad, but my "little lady" wants in the runnin!! :dance:


EEEEEEEK! Butterflies and a mustache do not go well together.


----------

